# Angelica finally gave up her hostage kid!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Whew! After spending ALL NIGHT checking on her - she REFUSED to lay down and sleep ALL NIGHT and filled her udder yesterday so I KNEW it would be soon. I was so incredibly discouraged when she still hadn't kidded or started streaming or ANYTHING by 7 am. So I opened up the Goat House door so she could go outside (it was freezing rain all last night by sunny this morning) and let to get some sleep.... slept for 2 hours then went out to feed the herd. She saw me coming then went into the pasture. I fed the boys and came around to her and she was PUSHING! I was there for the birth of this ADORABLE baby GIRL!! And she's already sale pending!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She is beautiful..oh my gosh i just love her...love love love..did i say love lol..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a good mama & beautiful baby! Making you wait is part of tradition.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that one beautiful little hostage:lovey:. No wonder she kept her in for so long


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW! I hope whatever home she goes to will breed her. If I were you I would have kept her all to myself! I would NOT be willing to share! LOL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow is she flashy! Congrats!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

That coloring is awesome! Congrats  worth the wait?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! And we never even got a chance to get a good look at her yet and she's possibly sold already , lololol Not even on the ground long enough , lolol.
Thats great news , she is beautiful  
Glad momma and baby girl are both well and happy


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow she is super pretty. I love her color.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

This beauty was well worth the wait!! I very much considered keeping her but had 4 offers to buy her before she was 12 hours old! Since we are bringing in more flat rock babies this year and I need to buy 2 pallets of chaffhaye for the year I let her go to a breeding home  her half sister Rowena (now Amaree- Latin for love) is also sale pending as well as her half brother Helios (Latin for dawn or light) -- Helios is going as an unregistered buck


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my!!! She is precious!! I hope my Daisy pops with one.... Or two.... Or even three like her!!!!


----------

